

Absentmindly talking to infants shows greater benefit than reading - tomrod
http://m.clt.sagepub.com/content/30/3/303.abstract

======
commentzorro
Can't read without purchase. Is this spam or an oversight?

~~~
lolwutf
Probably not, because it is still up.

